# Pictures after a year using Sony cameras



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think for many of you, taking photos on jobsites can be helpful.  About a year ago I switched from using Nikon cameras exclusively to the Sony brand.  I have been very happy with the results so far.  Here is a video I made with some music to help you enjoy (hopefully) the pictures.

This is best watched on a big screen:


----------



## ICE (Jan 20, 2018)

It takes a special talent to create this.  You definitely have that.  And a way cool workplace these days.  And your coworkers...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh, The life of Jeff


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 20, 2018)

jar546 said:


> I think for many of you, taking photos on jobsites can be helpful.



Job site pics???

That was mad cool Jeff, like how you snuk a self portrait in there.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 20, 2018)

Have you toyed with the idea of drone photography?


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2018)

Have not tried Sony,,

Partial to Nikon. Still trying to learn that camera


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Have you toyed with the idea of drone photography?





https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/aerial-drone-footage.19051/


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Have you toyed with the idea of drone photography?


I already to and have my FAA license.  I have already done work for the Discovery Channel and PBS and more.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2018)

cda said:


> Have not tried Sony,,
> 
> Partial to Nikon. Still trying to learn that camera


Nikon is a fantastic brand for still photography.


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2018)

I have an interest in using a drone for inspections.  It would be helpful for solar inspections where a tile roof is involved.  I don't walk on tile roofs and some roofs are just too scary.  I doubt that the AHJ that I work for would sanction drones....but I could use one until I was told not to.  

If you don't mind, In would like to know what make and model you settled on.  One thing that I haven't found is a drone camera with a zoom lens that isn't out of my price range.  The technology improves rapidly.  I saw one at Best Buy that has sonar on each corner to avoid obstacles.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 3 drones for my business.  A DJI Mavic Pro, DJI Phantom 4 and a DJI Inspire 2 with the X5S camera system plus an additional 45mm lens.  All used for different purposes.  I have done insurance roof inspections with the Phantom 4 but the Inspire 2 would work much better.  It is just way, way, way too expensive.


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2018)

How has the learning curve been....crashes, etc.  I read that DJI offers an extra cost warrenty that covers crashes...even if it is the fault of the operator.  It didn't say how much it cost.

By the way, I don't have an Amazon link here at your forum.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 22, 2018)

Great video, man! Clear and crisp.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 22, 2018)

ICE said:


> How has the learning curve been....crashes, etc.  I read that DJI offers an extra cost warrenty that covers crashes...even if it is the fault of the operator.  It didn't say how much it cost.
> 
> By the way, I don't have an Amazon link here at your forum.


I don't know what to tell you or do about the Amazon link.   It is on a few pages in 2 places and why you are not seeing it, I have no idea.  I wish you were.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Jeff, come up here with some of your beautiful models when its 30 below zero! Btw, boiling water tossed into the air at -30 could be a cool (no pun intended) effect in a picture?


----------



## ICE (Jan 22, 2018)

jar546 said:


> I have 3 drones for my business.  A DJI Mavic Pro, DJI Phantom 4 and a DJI Inspire 2 with the X5S camera system plus an additional 45mm lens.  All used for different purposes.  I have done insurance roof inspections with the Phantom 4 but the Inspire 2 would work much better.  It is just way, way, way too expensive.


The link is there when I am using my ipad but not there on a macbook pro.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 22, 2018)

ICE said:


> The link is there when I am using my ipad but not there on a macbook pro.



Not sure why.  I see it on my mac.  I use Chrome, however.


----------



## north star (Jan 23, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

ICE,

There is another golden opportunity calling for you.
Imagine, ..."Drone Inspections R Us".......The ICE Man
fly-eth, ...errrr hover-eth, ...errrr record-eth......You get
the message !

*@ ~ @*


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 29, 2018)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> ICE,
> 
> ...



Creativity at its finest.


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2018)

MORE pictures !!!!

Please


----------



## tmurray (Mar 1, 2018)

What kind of Nikon were you using and what kind of Sony are you currently using? I have a Nikon D3s and love the photos I get with it.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 1, 2018)

The D3 is a very, very good camera.  I was using the D800 with a much larger sensor.  The D3 is excellent for sports and all around.  It was the flagship at one time.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 2, 2018)

My wife does photography and graphic design, so I get her hand me downs.


----------

